# Can you house chickens and pheasants together?



## ChickenCrazy01

Can you house chickens and pheasants together? I'm getting two pheasants, but wondering if they can live with my chickens. If not, I'll put them in a different pen. Just wondering


----------



## dawg53

ChickenCrazy01 said:


> Can you house chickens and pheasants together? I'm getting two pheasants, but wondering if they can live with my chickens. If not, I'll put them in a different pen. Just wondering


I've never raised pheasants. Personally I would not raise chickens with pheasants nor any other types of birds such as turkey's etc...
Here's a link for you to read:
http://www.allandoopheasantry.com/mixing_pheasants.html


----------



## ChickenCrazy01

OK, I will put them in their own pen. Thank you! I'll read the link.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Never raised pheasants either but I have met a few.... and they seem skittish and to have completely different needs.... So I personally wouldn't...


----------



## Tony-O

I have pheasants and chickens together, but they need a large area to roam. To small a pen and they will fight hard.


----------



## ChickenCrazy01

I may eventually keep them together but for now they will be separate. I'm completely new to pheasants, and trying to learn as much as I can before I get them this week. I wasn't planning on getting pheasants but they were very cheap from a family friend, and these people have a reputation not to take good care of their animals so I'm hoping that I can give them a good home and care for them properly. I wouldn't exactly call it a rescue, but ya know what I mean..


----------



## dawg53

I must caution you about biosecurity since their animals/pheasants wernt properly taken care of. Forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## Fire-Man

I have both but ""I"" would Never have them in the same pen. Just my Opinion.


----------



## ChickenCrazy01

Thank You all for your answers! I got them and everything has been great so far. I have them on the other side of our property as our chickens are, in quarantine. I think I will just keep them in their own pen, and that way I can easily make sure that their nutritional needs are met, and it would be easier to breed them (as I am considering doing) in their own pen.


----------



## Fire-Man

ChickenCrazy01 said:


> Thank You all for your answers! I got them and everything has been great so far. I have them on the other side of our property as our chickens are, in quarantine. I think I will just keep them in their own pen, and that way I can easily make sure that their nutritional needs are met, and it would be easier to breed them (as I am considering doing) in their own pen.


 Great--That's what I did was breed mine, But I also had 27 different breeds of chickens in probably 40 different pens, so I did not allow None to be with other breeds----Only with their own kind.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp

Probably depends on how big they are and if you have a rooster then it might try and mate it and it could break a bone


----------



## Tony-O

Chickens and pheasants can, and sometimes do, interbreed.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp

It's rare though


----------



## ChickenCrazy01

Interesting Tony-O, I didn't know that!


----------



## Tony-O

It's rare like JamesBlackAustralorp said. But it does happen. You know how roosters are. They'll mount anything that moves. (Sometimes even if it doesn't move) Every so often it can take.


----------

